# The heartbreak of watching the decline



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*Fostermom*_, I'm really sorry to hear your precious Jasmine is going through this. 
Although I don't have any knowledge or experience with vestibular, I know it's very difficult. Yes, we do want and try to do everything possible we can for them. 
My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm so glad you're working with your vet - there's a lot that can be done. I've seen some amazing videos before/after Anipryl. the great thing about that one is it typically works very, very fast so you will know within days.

I've heard this vet give some awesome talks about senior dogs and maintaining cognitive function - maybe your vet would want to call: Texas Veterinary Behavior Services

Meds can be a big part of it - training and enrichment cn also help slow the decline - puzzle toys, training sessions (we see a lot of seniors in nosework class), short walks or just sitting with you in new places (sights, sounds, smells). 

I also have a 14yo and appreciate what the seniors need to stay happy!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm going through this with my 13-yearold hound mix, Jack...he's always been just a great, self-confident, awesome boy since the day he chose me at the shelter 12 years ago and wouldn't take no for an answer. 

We have good days (Anipryl has been really helpful) and awful, gut wrenching days where he's so anxious and can't stop pacing or settle down. What he wants most is to be outside sleeping in the sun, but with this terrible winter I can't let him...it's -15 windchill. But he keeps asking, over and over and over. Makes my heart hurt.

I know how hard it is and I'm sending you a hug and all my sympathy.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It IS heart wrenching. I know we all want our dogs to live "forever", but this is one of the things living such a long life can bring that is so sad. To watch a once vibrant dog become frail and lost hurts my heart.

Carolinamom, I know your boy lived to 15 1/2. That's what I am hoping for, too. But I want her to be happy and not lost and anxious.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

fostermom said:


> My oldest girl turned 14 in January. She's 1/2 golden and (we think) 1/2 lab. She's the alpha dog in the house and has been a wonderful, high energy girl.
> 
> In October, she had a vestibular episode. She was falling over, vomiting, only eating half of her food and was totally disoriented and distressed by all that was happening to her. Fortunately, she slowly recovered from that and went back to being the happy-go-lucky, playful girl.
> 
> ...


Hi Fostermom, 
I just wanted to write and send hugs and support. Hang in there. She still knows you and can feel your love. It sounds like you are past your last vestibular episode so that is really good and encouraging.

I know exactly what you are feeling and going through, Merry had two bouts of vestibular disease. After the first one she was pretty much the same personality but following the second she had some significant anxiety and some of the same behaviors your girl is showing.

These things seemed to help my Merry, so perhaps they might be something to try for your girl. I'm not a vet, so these are all observational and trial and error. It seemed to me that hearing and sight were difficult so I actually kept some lights on at night to hopefully help give more security. Merry's sense of smell seemed to be fine, she loved it when I cooked her chicken so I tried to make that a really nice time of the day. She was always a fit dog with no weight issues so I could spoil her there with food.

I would take her to stand by her water dish before and after we would go outside, because I wasn't sure she remembered where it was and so that when she was standing there she would get a drink. This might be the most important. I think she was thirsty often but could really figure it out any more. Similarly, she used to stand by the door when she needed to go out, but she didn't remember where that was, so instead would just get up and look around. I had to learn to read different signals.

At night she would dig and pace, which she never did before she got sick, it was kind of a routine and that once she had sufficiently dug and checked each spot out, then she would lay down and settle. OCD-like, if it went on too long, I would try to disrupt the pattern-- moving her to a different part of the room, give treats, brushing.

At that time Merry could no longer go upstairs to the bedroom, so I slept next to her, in the dining room or living room, depending upon where she settled. If you do that for any time, get a good mattress you can move around because it becomes hard on you own body. Sometimes Merry was on the mattress and I was on the floor, or the other way around. I tried to get her to stay on the mattress but she would hop off and lay down next to it.

The holistic vet gave me a solution, Calming Essence, I'm not big in putting things in my dog's mouth, but I did put some on her fur (and on my wrists-- lol-- to counter my stress) and occasionally on her tongue. 

It's hard because it's almost like you have a completely different dog.

But there were also times when Merry's wonderful personality would come back out and I hope that is what will happen for you and your girl too.

Hugs, Karen


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers for your senior girl. Been there and know how hard it is. 

Are you trying Cholodin for a supplement? Seems to have good reviews.

Cholodin For Dogs : Amazon.com: Cholodin Canine (500 tablets) CHEWABLES : Pet Supplies


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for your story, Karen. I didn't mention the digging. She does that before she starts barking. The barking isn't a demand barking or an alert barking, it's a "talking" barking. She's always been a pretty vocal girl, maybe that's why she is expressing her distress/confusion through barking. When she does realize it's me that's turning her or asking her to lie down, she starts wagging her tail. It's like she perks up and say "hey mom, what are you doing up?".

Prior to her VD episode, she was digging on and off at night. And when she'd sleep, she'd sleep hard, like, I thought she was dead a few times in the mornings because I literally couldn't rouse her. She also had some vomiting and disorientation. Maybe the VD masked the sundowners and since we were focused on that and her getting better from that, we didn't notice the other things or attributed them to the VD? I don't know.

GoldenCamper, I ordered this: 



 . It had gotten good ratings, too. I figure at this point it can't hurt and I can hope with all my hear that it helps.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Sending our very best wishes to you and your wonderful girl.
The good news is that there does seem to be a few options for you to try.
Anipryl does sound helpful, the one our vet mentioned is Vivitonin which certainly perked up our girl 
Good luck!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wishing you all the best with your girl. I hope one of the meds you try helps her to settle better at night. Senior years are always hard. Love and support is the best anyone can do. Thoughts are with you!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It is the hardest thing in the world. Sending you hugs. I hope the supplements help.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry your girl is going thru this. It is so hard to watch them decline. My Libby is 13 1/2, past several months she has a period of time around dusk when she gets restless too, barks to go out, then barks to come in. I asked my vet about Anipryl, he said we could try it but he said he really hadn't seen too much success with it. And since Libby's restless time is really just a short period of time, I decided not to use it yet. I hope your girl gets some relief and feels better soon.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

FosterMom, I had my old boy Cody on Cholodin (he went to the Bridge ten years ago); it worked a miracle for him. He would pace, dig at the carpet, get stuck in corners, all signs and symptoms of canine cognitive dysfunction. Three days after starting the Cholodin, he was alert and back to his razor-sharp self. I kept him on it for three years, until he died at 14+ years old. I hope that your old girl has the same success on this product!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

fostermom said:


> It IS heart wrenching. I know we all want our dogs to live "forever", *but this is one of the things living such a long life can bring that is so sad. To watch a once vibrant dog become frail and lost hurts my heart...*
> Carolinamom, I know your boy lived to 15 1/2. That's what I am hoping for, too. *But I want her to be happy* and not lost and anxious.


I am sorry for your girl. This is so true what you've said. We just want them to be happy and healthy for very, very long time.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and your beautiful girl, it really is so tough to watch them getting older.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Just a quick update on Jasmine. We took her to another vet for a second opinion, and the thought that we may actually have to have her put to sleep because her quality of life was so poor.

That vet suggested taking her off her tramadol, the anti-anxiety drug and the anti-depressant the other vet had put her on. She suggested adding in coconut oil, continuing with the Neutricks, fish oil and melatonin. I also ordered some Canna Pet to help with the night time anxiety. She also substituted Deramaxx for the tramadol.

It took almost a week, and the first 3 nights were hell, but Jasmine slowly started coming out of her fog. We had vacation planned and took her along with us, as planned. She got lots of exercise and fresh air and she slept all night through all but two nights, and those nights weren't too bad, just an hour or so of pacing and digging at the carpet.

Now she is sleeping most nights all the way through, though I have noticed that her "bad" nights seem to coincide with weather fronts coming through. Just before bed each night we give her a melatonin and a half of a valium. No more walking around the house in circles barking non stop. No more looking through you instead of looking at you. She even played with me a bit the other evening.

Thankfully, we have gotten more time with our girl and we are extremely grateful!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Somehow I totally missed this thread Heather,I am so sorry to hear about your girl. I hope she continues to have some wonderful times with you. I can be so hard as they age, belly rubs to Jasmine!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

So glad to hear your girl is feeling better. My Jack also had really strange behaviors on Tramadol...including nightmares. Not a good choice for him. He's so much happier now that he can be outside in the yard most of the day, which has always been his favorite thing. Maybe animals get winter blues, too?

Hope Jasmine has a wonderful spring.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really good to hear Jasmine is doing better and so well. 
Great idea getting a second opinion, the different meds are certainly making her happier and more comfortable. 

I bet she enjoyed the recent trip you took.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad you took her for second opinion and got your girl back. Hope you have many great days with your sweet girl.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear about your sweet Jasmine. Watching the decline is absolutely heart-wrenching. I'm so glad you went and got a second opinion! Sometimes those heavy-duty painkillers can wreak havoc on their aging bodies. It's so hard to find the right combination of drugs! I'm so glad to hear that she's showing some improvements and is a bit more comfortable.

My own Daisy girl is now about 12 1/2, and has slowly started acting a bit "off". She digs at her bed or the rug late at night, sleeps HEAVILY, and has been treated for some seriously painful neck issues. I honestly thought we were going to have to put her down the other day, since she was in so much pain. Thankfully the vet checked her out, switched around Daisy's meds a bit and now seems more comfortable... I try my best to stay "in the moment" with her and attempt to not think about the inevitable- it's just so **** hard. 

I am so glad that you now have some more precious time together...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

daisydogmom said:


> I am so very sorry to hear about your sweet Jasmine. Watching the decline is absolutely heart-wrenching. I'm so glad you went and got a second opinion! Sometimes those heavy-duty painkillers can wreak havoc on their aging bodies. It's so hard to find the right combination of drugs! I'm so glad to hear that she's showing some improvements and is a bit more comfortable.
> 
> My own Daisy girl is now about 12 1/2, and has slowly started acting a bit "off". She digs at her bed or the rug late at night, sleeps HEAVILY, and has been treated for some seriously painful neck issues. I honestly thought we were going to have to put her down the other day, since she was in so much pain. Thankfully the vet checked her out, switched around Daisy's meds a bit and now seems more comfortable... I try my best to stay "in the moment" with her and attempt to not think about the inevitable- it's just so **** hard.
> 
> I am so glad that you now have some more precious time together...


I'm sorry to hear about Daisy. I hope the change in meds make her more comfortable!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, Fostermom!!! Luckily, Daisy seems to be a tiny bit better with each passing day- the meds must finally be kicking in. How's Miss Jasmine doing today???


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Glad to see that you are having happier times with Jasmine. May she continue to do great.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine's doing well today! We had a rough night with the storms, so that kept everyone sort of half awake for hours, so all the dogs are crashed today. I can't wait until I can crash, too!

The improvement since we took her off the heavy duty meds is just remarkable. She is back to her old self, full of vim and vigor!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

fostermom said:


> Jasmine's doing well today! We had a rough night with the storms, so that kept everyone sort of half awake for hours, so all the dogs are crashed today. I can't wait until I can crash, too!
> 
> The improvement since we took her off the heavy duty meds is just remarkable. She is back to her old self, full of vim and vigor!


Great post to read, Yeah Jasmine!!  Happy to see this Fostermom


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so glad to read that Jasmine is doing better under the care of a new vet. Lucky girl to have such a loving mom!

My own Super Senior gets occasional injections of vitamin B-12, which helps with both appetite and cognitive function. That might be useful for Jasmine at some point.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine is doing really well now. It rained heavily yesterday, so she didn't get her after dinner walk, so twice I woke up to her digging at the carpet and once to her barking. Both times I just got up and touched her and quietly told her to lie down and she did. She doesn't do it at all when she's had her walk, even though she doesn't seem to enjoy her walks like she used to. She's excited when we put her leash on her, but then I think she realizes that she'll actually have to exercise. LOL. Boy does she sleep well after her walk, though. The other night we stayed up an hour later than usual and she was barking at us, telling us it was time to go to bed already! Ha ha


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really glad to hear Jasmine is doing so well. 

Funny that she barks at you telling you it's time to go to bed, made me think of my bridge boy Taz, he did the same thing too.


----------

